# Bad DirectSound driver error (88780078)



## BlackIce19 (Jan 20, 2005)

I just bought a new set of speakers (Bose Companion 3) for my computer and after plugging them in I have experienced some problems hearing sound with my computer. I get an error in winamp (the one in the title), I hear no system sounds, when I try to acess the volume control I get an error (there are no active mixer devices available), and when I look at my sound devices it says they are all working properly. I've already tried downloading an updated sound driver but that doesnt seem to help. My speakers were working fine prior to the one's I installed and I didnt install any new software or hardware. Can anyone help me? Maybe point me to some new drivers I can download? Thanks in advance.


----------

